# Deal breakers



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

There are so many broken hearts and sad folks on this site, I thought I would try to lighten things up with a game I love to play called DEAL BREAKERS.

If you are to place this game, be brutally honest, no matter how shallow you may sound. It is not shallow at all, you know what you want in a spouse and what you don't so let's carry on shall we?

THE MAN/WOMAN OF YOUR DREAMS PHYSICALLY SHOWS UP AND SHOWS INTEREST IN YOU. THEY ARE EVERYTHING YOU EVER DREAMED OF, THEIR LOOKS ARE PERFECT FOR YOUR TASTE.

WHAT ARE SOME OF THE THINGS (DEAL BREAKERS) THAT WOULD TURN YOU OFF TO THIS GORGEOUS PERSON? NO MATTER HOW SMALL, WHAT ARE YOUR PET PEEVES THAT WOULD MAKE IT IMPOSSIBLE TO DATE THAT PERSON? REMEMBER BE HONEST, SHALLOW, RUDE, LET YOUR TRUE FEELINGS GO. 

This should start some interesting conversations! I will start.

1. A hunter (I cannot be with someone who kills animals for fun.

2. A man who likes rap/hip hop. I am a metal head, there is no future. That seems weird but I am what you would call a metal purist, no other music exists for me and I am talking about death metal, black metal, doom metal, and thrash metal.

3. A man who doesn't like animals, especially dogs. 

4. He gets offended easily and doesn't have a good sense of humor.

5. He doesn't like horror movies.

EDIT: A DEAL BREAKER IN THIS GAME IS SOMETHING SHALLOW, SOMETHING STUPID, JUST LITTLE NIT PICKING THINGS. BE FUNNY! HAVE A LAUGH AND MAKE OTHERS LAUGH! THIS IS A NON-SERIOUS GAME. WE ALL VIEW ADDICTS, WIFE BEATERS, AND CHEATERS AS DEAL BREAKERS. 

INSTEAD OF SAYING "a man who is an alcoholic" you could say "a man who picks his nose and wipes it on my couch!"


----------



## AbsolutelyFree (Jan 28, 2011)

Maybe it's true that physical appearance is so much more important to men. I have to admit that I can't think of any personal preference or like/dislike that a beautiful woman could have that would make me not want to date her. Even if she loved things I really dislike -- She can be a rabid Justin Bieber fan and a reality TV show junkie and I would still be like this smiley: :smthumbup:

For me, it's stuff like like drug, alcohol or gambling issues; currently or formerly working as a stripper or escort; having a signficant criminal history; being one of those women whose friends are all male, and even more so if _they_ have drug/criminal issues.

I would also have serious hesitation entering a relationship with a person who has bipolar or another type of mood or mental health disorder. I know this is offensive to many people as it is not the fault of the person who has it, but it's how I feel.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Dating vs serious commitment would be different deal breakers.

1. Smoker (while I could date him, I would NOT go long term)

2. A loner.(one or two CLOSE friends okay, but one or two total friends would be out)

3.No communication skills/mummbler.

4. I have to agree with the drugs/addiction issue

5. Conceited/ full of himself. While being secure about his personality/"who he is" would be a huge come-on; if he can only talk about himself or thinks he is "too hot" for anyone to turn down- I would probably walk out on that date.

6. I agree with the sense of humor- I'd have to be able to laugh with him & share private jokes. Witty is a must.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My husband is my ideal man 

Deal Breakers:

1. cheating.
2. illegal drug use


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Hmmmmm...

1.) Lacking intelligence/common sense.

2.) Having no ambition.

3.) Physically abusive.

4.) Infidelity.

5.) Not being an animal person.

Just the few I can think of for now... I'm sure I'll have more to add later... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

In my case, such deal-breakers would include:
1. No belief in or love for God, but not cultish or superimposing of your religious beliefs
2. Drugs or Excessive Use of Alcohol; also pertains to kids at home
3. Tattoos; also pertains to kids at home
4. Smoking/Tobacco: also pertains to kids at home
5. Bi-Polar or Emotional Issues
6. History of Cheating
7. Narcistic/a "Know-It-All"/Someone who continually tells you, "I told you that!"
8. Prudish/Fear of Intimacy and Sex/Fear of Receiving and Giving of Oral Sex
9. Physical or Mental Abuse
10. Unintelligent/ a Dullard
11. Absence of Self-Confidence/ Empathy for Others
12. Overt/Covert Racism/Bigotry
13. Unwillingness to Keep a Clean Home/Yard
14. Ultra Right-Wing or Extreme Left-Wing Political Leanings
15. Doesn't Love Children or Animals
16. Bad Hygiene

Sorry guys! This is seriously more important than making the best hire that you could make if you were representing your company. After all, you'd be greatly in the process of making "the hire" of a lifetime... one more importantly for you and your own peace of mind!


----------



## hurtnohio (Jul 17, 2011)

endlessgrief said:


> This should start some interesting conversations! I will start.
> 
> 1. A hunter (I cannot be with someone who kills animals for fun.
> 
> ...


Interesting....most of my hunting buddies love dogs and consider them part of the family. I know it sounds counterintuitive, but you can love animals like dogs and still love hunting.

But this is your list. Not trying to judge you. You like what you like and I'm not trying to change you. It's just interesting that what seems so obvious to one person is a deal-breaker for another. 

But I guess that's what this posting is all about!


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Gosh, I'm seeing more things I want to add to my list!!! 
Can I go back & give this list to myself when I was 21?????????


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

1. Abuse of any kind
2. Infidelity
3. Drug/alcohol addiction or drug use
4. Gambling problems or financially irresponsible
5. No ambition in life
6. Racist
7. Extremely conservative political views
8. Prudish about sexual matters
9. Overly religious
10. No desire to travel anywhere 
11. Mental illness/personality disorder
12. No sense of humor/takes life much too seriously

I didn't realize I had this many deal breakers. I bet if I really thought about it, I have more that are lying dormant.


----------



## abandonedcompletely (Dec 21, 2011)

Abusive in any way

Drug use

Excessive alcohol use

Cursing, yelling, throwing things

Doesn't like animals

Is racist

No self awareness

lacks empathy

Is disrespectful

I'm sure there's more, but those are major ones. The older I get, my list gets bigger lol


----------



## abandonedcompletely (Dec 21, 2011)

*Dean* said:


> When I was single.
> 
> Girl that lived like a pig.
> Sorry but some do. Apt is a mess, old food in refrig. Enough clothes so they only wash twice every 30 days and dirty clothes are piled up somewhere.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh yeah...that's a good one too! lol

I couldn't handle that either


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> be brutally honest, no matter how shallow you may sound. It is not shallow at all, you know what you want in a spouse and what you don't so let's carry on shall we?


 I can do this -with a little explanation to boot... 

Here is my list:

*1.* I would never be with someone who felt any form of privacy or secrecy in marraige is OK. If I ask a man a question, I want a willing answer without a scowl on his face or feeling it is none of my business. I can handle the truth if I am asking for it. - I want full openess, honestly, vulnerability , this = TRUST to me, I wouldn't settle for less...and I wouldn't expect him to settle for less in me. 

*2.* Someone who is TOO PROPER, Overly religious, judges others on how they think or beliefs, trying to change me. I need a partner I can be totally myself, who understands human nature, I want to be able to discuss my flaws & weaknesses openly with him & not be judged for it. I will not act like an angel 24 hours of the day, I have faults. And I want to see my partners as well. This does not offend me. 

*3. *Mental illness. I couldn't handle it ! I would have no patience for it. If your brain is not healthy, marraige is nothing but an uphill battle, I need someone who can REASON and communicate effectively with me. Communication is huge, mental illness clouds everything - takes the biggest hit here. 


*4.* Now this is being very picky.... .but I have been spoiled...I do not believe I could be with a man who didn't have *Physical Touch & Quality time *on the top of his Love language list.... I won't beg & plead for a man's attention & touch, if it doesn't come naturally to him to want to show love that way... I would just dump him & look for another so we were romantically compatible. 

*5. * Any kind of addiction -like drinking, drugs, gambling, video games , sex (if it is not with me!).... all of this would SUCK our $$ & our time together. Wouldn't work.

*6*. A workAHolic.... I'd miss him too much & be a bored & lonely housewife. 

*7. * Someone lacking work ethic... a man who could not hold a job... Riches mean very little to me, but how a man handles a JOB - whatever it is, being a faithful competent employee is ....HUGE. I prefer a man who is old fashioned also, wanting to take care of a family. 

*8.* Couldn't be married to a Hoarder.. I love organization too much, things must be in their place, I need a clean house to relax. My husband's Mother is one, Dad was Mr clean...thankfully he got his dad's genes! 

*9.* Someone who wasted $$... I am very frugal and It is important to me to have $$ for a rainy day .. to afford every bill when it hits the mailbox... I need a man with the same mindset. 

*10*. A man who didn't want a large family with all the chaos it may bring....and excitement... It was my dream... I needed a man who could handle it, one who loves & appreciates Children.

*11.* Anyone who is physically abusive, or mentally - that would never work, we'd kill each other.

*12.* Anyone who is passive Aggressive & tries to do Silent Treatments on me. I need to communicate and talk things out , otherwise I can not sleep. Conflict does not bother me, silent treatments DO. 

*13.* A man who is overweight... I would loose desire , doesn't have to go to the gym, just keep it thin. 

*14*. A man with a personality like a saltine cracker.... doesn't know how to laugh, or know how to have a good time among friends, let his hair down a little, has some Edge. I couldn't be married to Mr. Rogers. I'd be bored out of my mind.

*15.* I would reject a man who wanted to live in the city...I am a country girl. I need to have a big yard & see cornfields & cows in my neighborhood. 

*16.* Gotta love & crave sex ! I need passion and enthusiam in the bedroom.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Horrible sex, bad kisser. That's something I'd have to back out of.

Sure, people can learn things but sex and kissing is something people either like or don't like.

Thank god Hubs blows my hair back with both


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Addict of any kind--smoker, gambler, drinker, drugs

A man who is contemptuous of women

A player, a man who cannot be satisfied with only 1 woman

An immature, selfish man who is incapable of empathy with others


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

all the big ones are covered and I agree....


so here is my little retarded thing.....Manners! Not that is it def a deal breaker...but what happened to not talking with food in your mouth....not slurpping.....and not SMACKING!? I mean REALLY!? lol there ya go....thats my issue!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

raising5boyz said:


> so here is my little retarded thing.....Manners! Not that is it def a deal breaker...but what happened to not talking with food in your mouth....not slurpping.....and not SMACKING!? I mean REALLY!? lol there ya go....thats my issue!


That must be awfully tough raising5 boyz, hence your name here ..... I have 5 too. Boys & *manners* don't often mix too well. The dad likely eggs the kids on or vice versa. 

At our house, probably more farting than any of those things you mentioned, not that anyone can help it - we just laugh, threaten to buy beano or make comments about their poor girlfriends... we're probably not the most mannerly family....but we do have a very good time. My boys do not act other places the way they let loose at home though... probably a blessing I am sure. 

The other stuff would be annoying though, unless he was smacking my ass.... I like that !


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

Other than the obvious ones; cheating, gambling, criminal record, etc.

1. Someone overly religious to the point that they don't care to open themselves to other people of other cultures. 

2) Someone who is racist. 

3) Someone who is too serious. I'm a very silly person at home, i like to laugh. 

4) Someone who would rather sit and watch than go sky diving, kite surfing, or parahawking with me. 

5) Nothing would end a relationship for me faster than finding out that I cant trust them.


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> *10*. A man who didn't want a large family with all the chaos it may bring....and excitement... It was my dream... I needed a man who could handle it, one who loves & appreciates Children.


I forgot this one, this one would be a dealbreaker too. I want a large family, that isn't something I would compromise on.


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

I couldn't be with a guy who was a cheater, couldn't hold a job, or was obsessed with playing video games. I also can't stand lazy people.

Those things would be my deal breakers.


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Digging anything out from between toes, or ears or naval cavity, or nose, and examining/and or eating it is a complete deal breaker. I cannot believe how many people I see doing this behind the wheels of their cars...like people can't see them???
> 
> If I saw him getting a little tooooo friendly with the dog.
> 
> I want him to be masculine. Men should be men, d*mmit.


This is friggin hilarious. In fact, I started this thread with hopes of getting more answers like yours. And if you look, I edited it to say people should say stuff like A MAN WHO PICKS HIS NOSE AND WIPES IT ON MY COUCH. :smthumbup:


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

raising5boyz said:


> all the big ones are covered and I agree....
> 
> 
> so here is my little retarded thing.....Manners! Not that is it def a deal breaker...but what happened to not talking with food in your mouth....not slurpping.....and not SMACKING!? I mean REALLY!? lol there ya go....thats my issue!


Ever get hit with food shrapnel while having dinner with one of these pigs? It's like you need to wear a raincoat!


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> That must be awfully tough raising5 boyz, hence your name here ..... I have 5 too. Boys & *manners* don't often mix too well. The dad likely eggs the kids on or vice versa.
> 
> At our house, probably more farting than any of those things you mentioned, not that anyone can help it - we just laugh, threaten to buy beano or make comments about their poor girlfriends... we're probably not the most mannerly family....but we do have a very good time. My boys do not act other places the way they let loose at home though... probably a blessing I am sure.
> 
> The other stuff would be annoying though, unless he was smacking my ass.... I like that !


I come from a family of farters, and when I met my husband, the first few months he never cut one! I was so excited, I actually called my mom! Then one day as I was walking by the kitchen, my future husband walks up to his little brother, lifts his leg, and farts on him. MY HOPES WERE DASHED! :rofl:


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Of course there are the biggies...
But other than that...
Flip-Flops... I hate flip flops...
Also if you wear house shoes in public... And then there's sandals and socks, all gross things...
Mom jeans at the mall, I promise you we ain't being seen together...
Wearing college sweatshirts that old and comfy, except you nor your parents siblings or anyone you know attended that school (that's a minor one though)...
Those are some things that irk me...
Most, don't know why...


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

1. Passive-Aggressive personality

2. judgmental and or very religious 

3. ax murderer


----------



## Nigel (Mar 14, 2012)

Women who Claim to be Independent but then expect a man to pay for everything and take care of them.
Unintelligent women. 
Manipulative women
Women who look up to the likes of Katie price, posh spice, or any other inflated! plastic, vacuous, untalented Moron as an aspirational role model.
Religious women
Women who obsess over cleaning 
Tattoos -sorry no, they don't make you an"individual" they make you one of the herd just like every body else who has one! Original thoughts and deeds make you an individual.
Smoking
Racists
Unwilling to try different foods
Head workers
Greedy
Sexually bland
Hairy
Dress poorly ( sports wear, training shoes etc)
Unhygienic 
Boring - women who won't even consider trying something new, travel, food, entertainment, activities etc
Conservatives
Suck up snobs
Drugs
Fattys
Boring over enthusiastic Über skinnies who live in the gym and only eat lettuce
Shallow women
Women who get their opinions from watching soap operas or daytime television shows
Cat owners
"Oooh I need somebody to save me " types
Women who wont drive
Women who who think a good holiday Is 2 weeks in Ayia Napa "avin it large!" and eating burgers and chips every day
Ladettes - excessive swearing/drinking and general lad like behaviour.
B I t c h y women
Low or no income
Oh and mingersl
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

Nigel - your post cracked me up big time. FLIP FLOPS? Now that is what I was looking for when I started this thread. Now everytime I see someone wearing flip flops I will think "oh, Nigel wouldn't like them!" Hilarious.

What is a "minger?" And when you mentioned "hairy" I almost spilled my water. I love your candor!

You have quite the list and it is clear you know what you want in a woman. Did you make up this list for things you don't like in general or did you make this list because you dated some women who had these traits?

Okay, I am going to go throw out my flip flops now


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

HA! Good one!


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

3leafclover said:


> 7. Anybody I view as weaker than me. I've tried it and it's always a disaster. No matter how much I care about the person, I can't retain respect for an overly-beta partner (man OR woman) after a certain point.


:iagree:

I forgot to mention this one. You're the first person I've come across who has said it. I used to think I was the only woman who felt that way.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

deal breakers...

tiny little baby hands
sexist
wont cook/clean
racist 
dosent like/approve of my gays
doesnt laugh
sleeps around when we are commited
still acts/thinks like he is in a frat house
religous
thinks that whatever i do/like is childish, and his stuff is tops


have low esteem
dosent raise above his raising
no drive
no ambition
asexual
mamas boy
talks down to me
phsycially, sexually, mentally, emotionally abusive
is abusive to animals 

no betas
no gambling
no drugs
no debt, i can accept bad credit, but a large debt from shopping, or the kind you get not from living, medical, school...but you had to have the latest blah-blah so you charge it.

phsycoligical things..bi-polar, mommy issues, daddy issues, other sex traumas. we will be great friends, but im not your "fixer".




my husband is just perfect....he listens to me [mostly] he likes to take me shopping, he is nice and kind to me, and funny, he keeps me in tears.

he is a gentleman to me, and others. we like all the same things, and are different people with different interests.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

1. *Addicts* of any kind - booze, drugs, online gaming, porn, etc.
2. Men who wear *thongs and/or Speedos*.
3. *Passive/aggressives *- say what you mean and mean what you say, or else get outta my space.
4. Physical *abuse*, verbal abuse (name-calling), emotional abuse (playing mind games).
5. *Sloppy* - tossing clothes and other items on the floor or wherever else they may land.
6. *Lack of respect for personal property *- dirty car, dirty house, clothes wrinkled and not pressed, busted-up furniture.


That sums up why hubs and I maintain a living distance of 2,700 miles from one another.


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

1. High pitched voice; love a deep voice - always have
2. Slick salesman, back-slapper type personality (yuk)
3. Dresses like a boy instead of a man
4. Stupid- I find intelligence very sexy
5. Extreme political views from either end of the spectrum


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

Little baby hands cracked me up. That is why I started this thread, so I could read answers like that one! Oh, and the flip flops. Killed me!


----------



## isla~mama (Feb 1, 2012)

Prostitute use, drug use, extreme political views from either side, disliking children, snobbery, bad hygiene, ambiguous sexuality, treating pets much better than people. Come to think of it those are deal breakers for friends too!


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> With #3, you just eliminated 95% of child-bearing age women during that time of the month.


I may be superficial but I gotta admit that when it comes up with friends or family and they ask me what she does and I say she's murdered and then the questions start...I could let guns or poison slide if she had a cute smile or great personality, but axes are just so trashy and low class.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Bad kisser.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh yeah, pandakiss' post reminded me of one. No way could I stand soft girly hands touching me. My husband's big, strong, calloused working man hands drive me wild! LOL

Also a man who can't fix a thing around the house or know how to use tools.

And no holding my head under the covers when he farts in bed. The smell is bad enough when my hubby farts and my head is above the covers! LOL


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

bubbly girl said:


> Oh yeah, pandakiss' post reminded me of one. No way could I stand soft girly hands touching me. My husband's big, strong, calloused working man hands drive me wild! LOL
> 
> Also a man who can't fix a thing around the house or know how to use tools.
> 
> And no holding my head under the covers when he farts in bed. The smell is bad enough when my hubby farts and my head is above the covers! LOL


AH, you got a dutch oven!!! I told my husband if he ever did that to me I would kill him. Men LOVE to fart on people. Can you imagine a bunch of women, all dressed in business attire talking and one lifts her leg and squeezes out a squeaker?


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

Definite deal breakers:

1. Doesn't love Metallica. 

2. Drives a girly car.

3. Knits.

4. Has more clothes than me.

5. Dances like no one's watching. When people are.


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

Okay I have more:

It's okay if HE camps, but he better not expect ME to camp.
If he uses the word AWESOME. (major pet peeve of mine).
Hairy back
Someone where one of his eyes goes one way and one of his goes another. You can never tell where he's looking!
Someone who flexes their muscles in the mirror (ewww)
Men who stare. Nothing is more creepy then when you look at a man and he is staring at you. So you look away for a moment, look back, and he is still staring! Charles Manson much?
Extreme greed.
Doesn't wear deodorant
A man who is always adjusting his junk
A grown man who likes to go to raves
A momma's boy. 
road rager
someone who is rude to people in the service industry (waitresses, cab drivers, customer support people, etc.)
Last but not least, THE SITUATION. He is everything I dislike in a man all wrapped up in a skanky package.


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

Gratitude said:


> Definite deal breakers:
> 
> 1. Doesn't love Metallica.
> 
> ...


Excellent list!!!! Knits? Have you ever met a man who knits? If so, please elaborate, I could use the laugh. 

I also don't think it looks right when men dance. 

Also, I don't think I could date a man who owns a Prius or a Neon or a Minivan (and he has no kids).


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> So I Married an Ax Murderer....


One of my favorite movies. When someone gets in my way I will say HEAD, MOVE NOW! and HE'LL BE CRYING HIMSELF TO SLEEP ON HIS HUGE PILLA

If I see someone with a big head I will think to myself IT'S LIKE AN ORANGE ON A TOOTHPICK


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

OOOOO, one more.

If I see them on TO CATCH A PREDATOR with Chris Hansen


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

3leafclover said:


> Too funny. My teenager and I watched this movie just last night. It was his first time seeing it, and all day today, he kept singing the "Woman...Woe-man" beat poem. He said it's stuck in his head.
> 
> He thought the dad in it was hilarious too.


I also sing that Woman song a lot. The father is the best part of the movie. S-A-T-U-R-D-A-Y NIGHT! haha

When anyone falls we say "we have a piper down, repeat, we have a piper down"

Great movie!


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

1. Infidelity(P/A-E/A)
2. Loss of respect
3. Illegal drugs

That's pretty much it. After being married 12 years, together 13, I know my husband very well. It's very nice to have a stable relationship. We are both very happy with each other. 

However, being a hunter is not all killing for fun. It's a good skill for survival if we were ever stranded somewhere. We eat everything he catches. It's a source of food and cost efficient if processing own meat.


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

endlessgrief said:


> someone who is rude to people in the service industry (waitresses, cab drivers, customer support people, etc.)
> .


Actually, this is a real one for me. I remember being interested in a girl but it ended the moment I saw her talk to our waitress like she was an idiot


----------



## abandonedcompletely (Dec 21, 2011)

Gratitude said:


> Definite deal breakers:
> 
> 1. Doesn't love Metallica.
> 
> ...


LOL Love it! :smthumbup:

Thanks for the smile


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Abuse, drugs, arrogance, mean to his momma.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TKIGuy (Mar 14, 2012)

*Dean* said:


> When I was single.
> 
> Girl that lived like a pig.
> Sorry but some do. Apt is a mess, old food in refrig. Enough clothes so they only wash twice every 30 days and dirty clothes are piled up somewhere.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Take it from someone who made this mistake....walk away


----------



## Enginerd (May 24, 2011)

3leafclover said:


> 1. Lack of intelligence. There are different kinds of intelligence I'm attracted to, but it has to be there somewhere.
> 
> 2. A pessimist.
> 
> ...


Sorry but #1 and #9 are clearly in conflict with each other.


----------



## Nigel (Mar 14, 2012)

endlessgrief said:


> Nigel - your post cracked me up big time. FLIP FLOPS? Now that is what I was looking for when I started this thread. Now everytime I see someone wearing flip flops I will think "oh, Nigel wouldn't like them!" Hilarious.
> 
> What is a "minger?" And when you mentioned "hairy" I almost spilled my water. I love your candor!
> 
> ...


Sorry to say flip flops wasn't one of mine!
The list is genuine, I suppose it is fair to say I know what I like but I certainly know what I dislike ;-)
After turning 40 I have obviously become far less tolerant of people and I am in danger of becoming a miserable old git.

Minger btw = swamp donkey, munter, somebody with a face like a bulldog chewing a wasp etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

My deal-breakers, in no particular order:

1. Smokes
2. Does not drink
3. Drives a VW Cabriolet
4. Is more than a foot shorter than I am (Mrs. TAG just barely made that)
5. Is unable or unwilling to see the greatness in the movie "Airplane" (though I strongly suspect that Mrs. TAg may be humoring me on this one)


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

This women has got to be taken to the hospital!
The hospital? What is it?
A big building with patients, but that is not important right now.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

He MUST know who Starbuck is. Both of them.
He must not own any plaid button up shirts
And he must not have a pierced tongue.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Tall Average Guy said:


> 5. Is unable or unwilling to see the greatness in the movie "Airplane" (though I strongly suspect that Mrs. TAg may be humoring me on this one)


Loved the autopilot, and the smile on its face!


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

Lionelhutz said:


> Actually, this is a real one for me. I remember being interested in a girl but it ended the moment I saw her talk to our waitress like she was an idiot


Some say to find out someone's TRUE personality, observe how they treat waitresses/waiters, people in the customer service industry. If they are very rude, run, because they are showing you their good mask, but there is evil down in there you don't want to see.


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

Enginerd said:


> Sorry but #1 and #9 are clearly in conflict with each other.


OMG that is frickin hilarious! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

Tall Average Guy said:


> This women has got to be taken to the hospital!
> The hospital? What is it?
> A big building with patients, but that is not important right now.


Looks like I picked the wrong week to stop sniffing glue


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

i have been pleading for my husband to get a tounge ring...he has stood by his answer of no...and i am free to get as many as i please.

also..
if i watch him walk away, and its a hunchback, pigen toe, inverted disk, one leg shorter, more of a luch shuffel shuffel...

EWWW!!!! that is an instant turn off.

be a man and walk like you own the world......


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

eating crackers in bed.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I had a man in my life once who could burp the entire alphabet.

It was a deal breaker...nuff said!


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

FrenchFry said:


> Besides the obvious: (no racists, killers, etc.)
> 
> 1. Unadventerous eaters. I ate my way through SE Asia. I have a plan to do the same with Central America If you think Olive Garden is 'zesty,' just...no
> 
> ...


Not to be gross, but what parts of South Asia did you eat? Cat (and dog) eating in many parts is horribly common... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Unhappy2011 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ranch dressing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

My husbands deal breaker is bjs. Another one of mine is sex drive. I'm high drive so my husband has to want sex and not end up sex less.


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Anyone who dislikes Paula Dean...
Or even paranoid of...
Butter
Bacon (real cannot sub for turkey)
Cheese sauce
Or burgers two patties or higher


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

FrenchFry said:


> LOL. I don't THINK I ate any cat or dog, but my linguistic skills were bare minimum, and I had a policy to at least try whatever was put in front of me. Whole lot of offal, lots of dried and fermented fish, crickets, scorpion and some kind of lizard. Blood soup, I learned later, I was told the name of the dish is "chocolate pork," lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LoL that is some pretty interesting eating! I'm a vegetarian so I wouldn't be that adventurous, but I don't knock it! Just found the irony in #1 and #2 - and couldn't not respond! Haha! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Unhappy2011 said:


> Ranch dressing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, ranch dressing breath is just nasty.


----------



## hlnlnge (Jan 22, 2009)

Deal breaker - Bad personal hygiene


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

-Man hips.
-no sense of humor, or spontaneity
-has read a book ... once, for an assignment
-dreaming of the future takes a financial calculator
-when scheduling a week at the beach for the two of us, cares more about the proximity to the night life than whether you can hear the ocean through the bedroom window
-is the least bit concerned about social status.
-judgemental, especially those with strong negative opinions about political views or religion
-if it can't be googled, she doen't have a clue


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Elmers?
> 
> ...


So Tommy, do like gladiator movies?
Roger. What? Roger. What? Roger. What?
I like when the black guy says "sheeeeeet (sh!t) in jive and the subtitle says "GOLLY"
I could go on for days! haha


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

FrenchFry said:


> LOL. I don't THINK I ate any cat or dog, but my linguistic skills were bare minimum, and I had a policy to at least try whatever was put in front of me. Whole lot of offal, lots of dried and fermented fish, crickets, scorpion and some kind of lizard. Blood soup, I learned later, I was told the name of the dish is "chocolate pork," lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You are very gutsy my friend. What things did you eat that you thought would be gross, but tasted good?

What was the grossest thing you ate that was actually gross tasting? Did you ever eat the 100 year old egg? How about scorpions on a stick? (I watch a lot of travel shows).


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

endlessgrief said:


> So Tommy, do like gladiator movies?
> Roger. What? Roger. What? Roger. What?
> I like when the black guy says "sheeeeeet (sh!t) in jive and the subtitle says "GOLLY"
> I could go on for days! haha


Johnny, what can you make out of this.

I can make a hat, or a broach, or a pterodactyl...


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

WadeWilson said:


> Anyone who dislikes Paula Dean...
> Or even paranoid of...
> Butter
> Bacon (real cannot sub for turkey)
> ...


Bacon? Cant get enough.

Butter? a requirement.

Cheese sauce? sometimes. Cheese-wiz? no thanks.

...but Paula Dean is completely insufferable, in my mind.  Its just hard to get more anoying than that.


----------



## Kricket (May 10, 2011)

Most everything is covered so here goes some other dealbreakers on my list:


Mullet
Wearing a wife-beater shirt
Overhearing him say that the highlight of his life was aired on an episode of C.O.P.S.
A man who thinks the lottery is his retirement plan.
Oh the thing that people do with their hands where they shoot a gun, wink and make the clicking sound (like Cousin Eddie)
A man that is better groomed than I am (pedicures, manicures, tanning, etc)
A high pictched or nasally voice.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Kricket said:


> A man that is better groomed than I am (pedicures, manicures, tanning, etc)


Practically my husband. He's so metro sometimes it's off-putting!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

FrenchFry said:


> I thought crickets and scorpions would be pretty gross, but they turned out to be crunchy and salty and spicy and really good, and yeah my scorpion was on a stick and had a bit of twang to it. I thought fish eyes would be hard to handle, but I loove them now.
> 
> I didn't get to balut (the fermented egg), but hands down the worst thing I ate was natto, fermented soybeans. The only thing to almost make me lose my lunch.
> 
> ...


After all the shows I have seen on durian, I have sworn to never go near the stuff. It was good eh? Does it really smell like a rotting carcass?


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

And and a guy who treats his mother like crap. Complete deal breaker, no turning back from that.


----------



## cantmove (Feb 20, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> In my case, such deal-breakers would include:
> 1. No belief in or love for God, but not cultish or superimposing of your religious beliefs
> 2. Drugs or Excessive Use of Alcohol; also pertains to kids at home
> 3. Tattoos; also pertains to kids at home
> ...


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

cantmove: you have quite a list and I am very impressed. You are a woman who knows what she wants!!!

Did you ever see SINGLES? The one girl had a list of what she wanted in a man. Stuff like he's nice, pays attention to her, has a good job, and says "bless you" when she sneezes. (she had a longer list, I just forgot what they all were).

By the end of the movie, she shortened her list to: a man who says "bless you" when she sneezed. I found this funny and sad at the same time.


----------

